# 8 degrees in Kentucky



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

About to head out here in Kentucky this morning and it's 8 degrees. What's the coldest you've ever hunted in? How cold is too cold for you?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

-40 C while moose hunting, dress in layers, the wind is what usually does a person in.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Called coyotes in -10*f with a 5 mph wind one morning did not know it was that cold until we got back to the truck had a closed reed call that I liked and it would freeze up if I didn't keep it inside my coat or hand good times


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Yesterday was -16f here. Luckily it was calm. I made 1 stand. That was to cold for this guy.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I hope it makes it UP to +8* today!

Coldest I've hunted and got some action was -37* calm.

Just this year we got 4 in -34*, 7 mph north breeze.

I'm thinking around there is the max . The coyotes just don't respond colder then that.

MUD ! Mud is another limiting factor. I have found when it's extremely Muddy they just don't like to mover much either.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

4 in Frankfort when I woke up.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

-0% here this morn.

I have hunted down to 30-40 below. animals are still out there when it gets cold and often , while the cold can be uncomfortable , it can also make hunting easier. animals are a lot like humans ,in that,when it gets cold ,they seek shelter from wind, they tend to not want to expend a lot of energy, and they are always hungry.

cold is merely a mind set, prepare for it and it can be your friend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Toasty warm here this morning the dog was stretched out next to me on the bed, with his head on the pillow..... I'm gonna have to get me a bigger pillow.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Toasty warm here this morning the dog was stretched out next to me on the bed, with his head on the pillow..... I'm gonna have to get me a bigger pillow.


can't say I never shared a bed with a dog ,but I always kicked her out soon as I sobered up.

if I were to be completely honest, it were them that kicked me out, but I'D rather cling to my version.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

-38 F. Was working as a guide NW of Calgary .A client shot a deer and I quartered it to get out of the woods . A short 10 minutes drive back to camp and the head was froze so bad I couldn't cape it .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

It was -30F when I got to work yesterday. That is air temp and doesn't include wind chill.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

-30 to-40 for caribou a couple of times and decided not to hunt one time and found out the temp in town had been -50, wind had picked up and it made it feel real cold.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

knapper said:


> -30 to-40 for caribou a couple of times and decided not to hunt one time and found out the temp in town had been -50, wind had picked up and it made it feel real cold.


what you describe is the "wind chill f*cker". Most people say factor, but I don't feel it does it justice.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

No those were real temps and wind chill made it worse. I hear of wind chill and think get behind a wind break and you won't feel the extreme cold. Or weather up here gives the temp. and wind chill seperatly.


----------

